# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.0 released: HOT features added!!!

## mohamed73

*-Added I9305 support:  Yes! the fully tested and 100% working solution is here!  -Added Model Search function: There are sooo many models supported by NsPro.... 
This function is necessary to find models easier on software list.  -Added PIT file Reading/Writing:  Have you ever needed a PIT file and cant find it anywhere? 
Now NsPro offers you the possibility to read PIT file from ANY SAMSUNG  ANDROID PHONE, and save it on your PC to use it later on other phones  with damaged partition table.
The PIT files readed by NsPro, can be used with NsPro software, or with Odin downloader.
You are welcome to share the PIT files readed by NsPro with other users, on this forum.   -Added EFS Backup/Restore function for Android phones You can backup EFS from your phone "just-in-case", 
Or you can use a backup from a working phone to repair "Unknown Baseband" on phones with damaged EFS partition.
NsPro EFS restore function work ONLY with NsPro EFS backup files.  -Added support for ALL E1200 variants.  Is highly recommended to use latest Nspro version! 
For more info, check the NsPro forum section: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

